# Emergency Water Storage



## Dixie

One of the topics from the show the "Doctors" was on being prepared. They discussed all the typical disasters from Katrina to fire but they mentioned a water storage bag and highly recommended the AquaPod Kit. Even though they advocate using it in your bathtub, I don't see why you couldn't put it in a large container with wheels or even a piece of plywood with wheels. Down side is you can only use it one time, up side is it is not expensive.
The website is: aquapodkit.com

You will have to type it as I haven't tried posting links here before..

The Lock&Load pump system makes set-up quick, simple and secure.

Temporary Personal In-Home Water Storage
A simple, safe solution when emergencies strike, the AquaPodKit allows you to store up to 65 gallons of fresh water using an ordinary household bathtub. AquaPodKit is the easy way to store temporary water when the need arises. As everyone learned in recent hurricane disasters, municipal fresh water service is not absolutely assured. Don't be without it. Next time, don't rush to the store in hopes of buying bottled water. Buy an AquaPodKit now -- and relax knowing that you're prepared for the next time.

AquaStorage LLC • 2203 W. 35th Street • Austin, Texas • CALL: 512-623-9068
Be prepared for hurricanes with safe, fresh water right in your own home. Don't be without the Aqua Pod Kit before the next hurricane emergency. Hurricanes are expected to be larger and more intense over the next 20-30 years. The Aqua Pod Kit is designed to utilize the existing bathtub in your home as a sanitary water supply, eliminating the need to rush out to purchase bottled water before the next hurricane. As we all learned from hurricane Katrina which devastated the gulf coast, fresh water can be hard to find after a significant storm.


----------



## Immolatus

Thanks, this looks like something everyone should have, no?


----------



## NaeKid

Interesting product. Small package when you don't want it, but, you will have to be filling it up early - before the pipes run dry. Personally, I like the idea of having a cold-water storage tank plumbed into the house - it looks like a normal hotwater tank, water always flows-through it keeping it fresh, but, there is a one-way valve so that the tank will not flow-back through the pipes to the neighbor's homes. A spigot on the bottom of the tank allows you to fill any portable containers quickly and easily.

The cold-water tank could be placed inside a closet near an upstairs bathroom or in the basement near your hot-water tank with the flow going from the main-line, into the cold-tank and then from the cold tank into the hot-tank and then through the house. Many possibilities there, and, it isn't super expensive either.


----------



## Tirediron

Another spin on the cold water tank would be a well type pressure tank in line in you water system plumbed as Naekid mentioned.


----------



## JayJay

Dixie---I thought the same thing...got 3 trash cans with rollers from the attic we used moving and filled with water---I can't move the 45 gallon cans now ---very, very heavy....I'm sure dh can if I help.
But will be great with rollers to wheel out in the rain when emptied later.

I think they are awesome for holding water.


----------



## Dixie

*I like Vance's idea too, but where do you get them, who installs them, what would be the total price? 
The bags would be an option for people who don't own their own home or the ones who have to prep around family members. We just need a better way to move that sucker, if you had to, when the shtf! *


----------



## Asatrur

NK,
Where does one look for a cold water tank? Hot water tanks are cost prohibitive as a water storage unit primarily.


----------



## DJgang

JayJay said:


> Dixie---I thought the same thing...got 3 trash cans with rollers from the attic we used moving and filled with water---I can't move the 45 gallon cans now ---very, very heavy....I'm sure dh can if I help.
> But will be great with rollers to wheel out in the rain when emptied later.
> 
> I think they are awesome for holding water.


Why couldn't you do this....

These aqua pad, put them in trash cans with rollers, only as SHTF, fill then up outside on the back porch or something...guess you could just use the trash cans but with this pod, it would be sealed off...

Oh, I am thinking too hard... :scratch


----------



## NaeKid

Dixie said:


> *I like Vance's idea too, but where do you get them, who installs them, what would be the total price?
> The bags would be an option for people who don't own their own home or the ones who have to prep around family members. We just need a better way to move that sucker, if you had to, when the shtf! *


The tanks are made of poly - similar material to what your home plumbing is made of. Anyone can install them, you don't need a plumber to do it, but, it is recommended. The size of the tank that you purchase will determine the cost, add some coin for the plumbing and fittings and such and when it is all said-n-done, it would probably cost about half the price of putting in a second hot-water tank. You could call it a "cistern" for lack of a better term.



Asatrur said:


> NK,
> Where does one look for a cold water tank? Hot water tanks are cost prohibitive as a water storage unit primarily.


I get the tanks from a local supplier here in Calgary - actually, I tried to write them into my story and when all the edits were complete, I ended up editing them out.

Their website: Calgary Plastic Container Supply Ltd

The website sucks badly, but, they have good product. You might be able to find something similar at farm-supply places that sell pressure-tanks for homes that are on a well instead of city-water.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Great discussion--we were just discussing our emergency water plan tonight.

Product looks very interesting--we will consider this option as well. Would make a great gift for friends and family in hurricane prone areas.

Very interested in learning more about a cold water tank. Never heard of this option, but this sounds like it could work. Please provide additional details.

We have numerous 55-gallon food grade barrels. Will be testing this option.

Found a great educational website discussing water storage options:

Utah: DEQ: DDW: Emergencies: Water Storage

Worth a look.

Now, let's get back to the original post. It is amazing that this topic was brought up on the TV show "Doctors". It appears that prepping has really taken the forefront in the mainstream media. The message is getting out, but few people are letting the message sink in yet. Perhaps with more exposure, a few more folks will be joining our ranks.


----------



## Dixie

NaeKid said:


> The tanks are made of poly - similar material to what your home plumbing is made of. Anyone can install them, you don't need a plumber to do it, but, it is recommended. The size of the tank that you purchase will determine the cost, add some coin for the plumbing and fittings and such and when it is all said-n-done, it would probably cost about half the price of putting in a second hot-water tank. You could call it a "cistern" for lack of a better term.
> 
> I get the tanks from a local supplier here in Calgary - actually, I tried to write them into my story and when all the edits were complete, I ended up editing them out.
> 
> Their website: Calgary Plastic Container Supply Ltd
> 
> The website sucks badly, but, they have good product. You might be able to find something similar at farm-supply places that sell pressure-tanks for homes that are on a well instead of city-water.


*Can you put my hand on which one you are talking about? Is it the white ones or the r/v link? I guess they are pressurized but I'm clueless on this subject.*


----------



## NaeKid

Dixie said:


> *Can you put my hand on which one you are talking about? Is it the white ones or the r/v link? I guess they are pressurized but I'm clueless on this subject.*


From their page:



> Water Storage Stationary
> Enclosed Cylindrical Tanks - We offer a complete line of enclosed cylindrical tanks in sizes and styles sure to answer your storage requirements! All Enclosed tanks are of one piece, seamless construction and approved for portable water. These tanks are moulded from repairable, corrosion and chemical resistant polyethylene which has been UV stabilized for long life.


The smallest model would be the CIS 115 which is a 115 gallon tank - sealed all the way around. Combine that with a normal "tap" (as shown) at the bottom as a drain with normal plumbing-fittings for cold-water in and cold-water out.


----------



## Dixie

*thank you NaeKid*


----------



## baarf

Can you post pics of the lines in and out?

As I am in Az I am concerned bout having enough emergency water



NaeKid said:


> From their page:
> 
> The smallest model would be the CIS 115 which is a 115 gallon tank - sealed all the way around. Combine that with a normal "tap" (as shown) at the bottom as a drain with normal plumbing-fittings for cold-water in and cold-water out.


----------



## Centraltn

Remember folks. At some intense moment in the future we may not have power to pump water ANYWHERE. Our solution is to get a solar panel designed to keep batteries charges (big deep cell batts) and use a dc rv ondemand pump. No fancy wiring. When one tank runs out- justmove the pump to the next tank and let your gutters refill the 1st one, sanitizing it once its full.


----------



## NaeKid

baarf said:


> Can you post pics of the lines in and out?
> 
> As I am in Az I am concerned bout having enough emergency water


Just go into your basement, look at your hotwater tank - you will see one pipe going in and one coming out. Just a simple screw-connection. The best way to hook it up is to turn off the water-main inside your house, cut the pipe above the water-main valve, run the water into your cold-water tank, take the outlet side and hook that back to the main-line and then turn on the water-main valve, open a bath-tub faucet in the upstairs and when there is no air flowing through the bath-tub faucet, you know that everything should be good.

*Note:* Make sure that all your connections are sealed properly before turning on the water-main.


----------

